# Green Coffee Beans



## philandsue1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I live in Reading, UK and am just about to start using my popcorm maker to roast my own beans. My problem is that I can't find anywhere in the UK that sells them. Ideally I would like to find someone around Reading but an online UK web based shop would do me fine. Does anyone have any ideas please.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Phil

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

There are a number of UK roasters who also supply green beans.

Steve from HasBean (a member on here) retails Green Beans.

You may also want to contact RoasterDean and James who will be able to point you in the right direction as well.

I have not gone down the self roastign route as I choose to lave this part of the process to the experts but have always been fascinated with the entire roasting process.

I read a magazine article recently extolling the virtues of home roasting - in the oven...

We do not mind links here so if you find companies other than those listed above who readily supply green beans then feel free to name them for the benefit of others.


----------

